# Fritzbox SMS



## colormix (26. Mai 2019)

Seit dem FW Update auf 7.10 empfängt meine Fritzbox auf ein mal SMS 
vom angeschlossen Web Stick ,  bin mir fast sicher dass das mit der Alten FW nicht ging , die SMS erscheint im Menü Punkt Protokoll ,

meine Frage ich kann
eigendlich  auch über die Fritzbox SMS versenden z.b. über ein angeschossenes DEC Telefon ?


----------



## warawarawiiu (27. Mai 2019)

Soweit ich weiss geht das mit SMS schon seit ewigkeiten... Ging auf meiner 8 Jahre alten 7390 ebenfalls.

Allerdings werden im Festnetz SMS als Sprach Nachrichten gesendet.... Und so haben die damals auch auch meiner fritzbox vorgelegen. 

Mittlerweile nutze ich den Dienst auf meiner 7590 aber nicht mehr... Da ich Festnetz Telefon und SMS generell sowieso nicht mehr brauche und nutze.


----------



## colormix (27. Mai 2019)

Vom Festnetz SMS ist was völlig anderes  als SMS über das Mobil Netz vom Web. Daten Stick zur Fritzbox ,
was  jetzt  Fritzbox  mit anzeigt  , 
ich habe die Firtzbox nicht erst seit gestern sondern betreibe das seit 2 Jahren so, 
Router mit Web. Daten Stick ohne DSL Anschluss,

jeden Monat wird eine SMS gesendet wenn die Laufzeit der Daten Flat endet oder man einen Hi.Speed Reset macht diese SMS konnte ich vorher nie einsehen ,
ich musste immer auf der Web. Seite Kunden Konto schauen ob der Tarif gebucht ist ,
 früher  mit Älterer FW wurde nie eine SMS angezeigt in der Firtzbox das wäre mir in den setzten zwei Jahren auch aufgefallen .


----------



## Venom89 (27. Mai 2019)

Doch das gibt es schon etwas länger.

Update News | AVM Deutschland

Neue und verbesserte Funktionen in FRITZ!OS 6.83

USB/UMTS
NEU: Für Mobilfunksticks im Modembetrieb empfangene SMS als Ereignis ausgeben


Aber Hauptsache wieder den lauten machen.


----------



## warawarawiiu (27. Mai 2019)

colormix schrieb:


> Vom Festnetz SMS ist was völlig anderes  als SMS über das Mobil Netz vom Web. Daten Stick zur Fritzbox ,
> was  jetzt  Fritzbox  mit anzeigt  ,
> ich habe die Firtzbox nicht erst seit gestern sondern betreibe das seit 2 Jahren so,
> Router mit Web. Daten Stick ohne DSL Anschluss,
> ...



Laut changelog kann das die fritzbox seit der Firmware 6.83 seit dem 27.05.2019

Update News | AVM Deutschland


Sinnloses feature imo, aber hey, warum auch nicht


----------

